# bearded dragon breathing HELP



## zilveno (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey people, my fiancees and my own bearded dragons breathing seems to be getting deeper, as if a hissing noise, but his chest moves very heavy, in a way comes out like a fat pancake, his beard stays orange without much change so from what i was told theres no sign of irritation, this always occurs after bathing him, is it just him out of breath from swimming? any hints would be greatly appreciated , thankyou.


----------



## Ignis (Dec 18, 2011)

You'll need to provide a lot more info about your set up to get any useful responses. Viv size, temps, what UVB and substrate your using together with pics would be useful.

Maybe the bath water is to hot? and please tell me it isn't deep enough that he actually has to swim :gasp:

Can already tell you the most common response tho - If you suspect a respiratory issue then get him checked out by a rep vet. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

yup as above.


----------



## Fellowdt23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Exact same problem i had could only hear his breathing when taking out the bath and in tank seemed normal,

I had mine checked by the vet turned out to be pneumonia so dont wait any longer go get them treated as is in your case its even more likely to be an infection if your seeing and hearing the same problem in both dragons as its very infectious.

The treatment will be a 10 day course of anti biotic which in its self isnt the easiest to administer for mine i used a hairdryer blow the hair dryer (warm) on your beardie from the front then he will happily open his mouth then get boyfriend to squirt antibiotic in mouth when beardie is open wide oh and always have a syringe of pure pinapple juice diluted with water in another syringe to drip on his toungue while hes licking his lips from dreaded anti biotics.

In the mean time up the temps in tank closer to 110 up to 115 basking and hopefully 82-85 cool end with that you should see an improvement in its self keep these temps throughout treatment as heat will help kill infection dont worry if he stops basking as with this heat gradiant he will find a comfortable place to hide.

I always keep my temps slightly higher than normal so when beardie is fit again reduce to suit cool end 82 also dont let night temp drop below 80 while treating him

Hope this helps


----------

